# Is turbo possible on auto box?



## slayer85 (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi guys. I was wondering if it would be possible to turbocharge my Altima even though it is an automatic (4 Spd)? I currently have full headers, intake system, sparkplugs installed. I am planning on changing the pulley, but what else might be a good upgrade for the car?


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

*http://www.turbo-kits.com/altima_turbo_kits.html*

Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

skootz1 said:


> *http://www.turbo-kits.com/altima_turbo_kits.html*


The specs say "5 spd only". I'm not sure if this means slushbox (auto) or manual, since as of 2005MY they both have five cogs. However, I suspect they may be requiring the manual, so defintely worth checking out before getting too involved.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I was pretty sure the 05 VQ powered Alts came with a 5 speed auto, but either way, yes, you can turbocharge an automatic. If you are going to push upwards of 400 WHP on an auto, you are going to need to beef it up or all out build it. Import Performance Transmission and Level 10 are two companies that do it.


----------



## slayer85 (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback guys! it was a real help.

So Zac, your saying that if I don't exceed 400 WHP, then there isn't a need to beef up the trans? well then thats good cause the turbo kit gives out 348 WHP. But then again I wouldn't mind spending a little extra on the trans just to be safe!


----------

